# Morris Twins charged with Felony Assault



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

> Markieff Morris and twin brother Marcus Morris have been charged with felony aggravated assault following an incident on January 24 at a local recreation center in Phoenix, Arizona.
> The Morris twins and three other men allegedly assaulted 36-year-old Erik Hood at the Nin Mason Pulliam Recreation Center after a he sent "an inappropriate text message" to the Morris twins' mother, and their first court appearance is scheduled for May 7. These are some serious charges that the Morris twins are facing, and under Arizona law, aggravated assault can carry a sentence of 5-15 years in prison. Needless to say, this is a story we'll be following very closely this offseason.


Well, this should be interesting.


----------

